# Parlee Pics



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

Cross post from the General forum...

Finally got around to taking some pics of my new ride. Here are some specs:

Parlee Z1x custom (2 deg. slope in top tube; 73.5 deg. seat tube angle)
Campy Record 10 (2003/2004 mix)
Kestrel EMS OS bars
Cinelli Neo stem
King headset
Time Impact Mag Ti pedals
Rolf Prima Elan Aero wheelset
Veloflex Pave tires
Flite saddle

No idea what it weighs, but it's light. Ordered it in January and it took 17 weeks, but the wait was absolutely worth it.


----------



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

*2 more pics*

2 more pics...


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice! But couldn't you have gone with a black headset instead of the electric blue?!


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

Ricky2 said:


> Nice! But couldn't you have gone with a black headset instead of the electric blue?!


I think it works well with the blue stickers on the Rolfs. I'm a vintage bike fan, but this CF Vunder-bike looks *****in'

--Shannon


----------



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

Ricky2 said:


> Nice! But couldn't you have gone with a black headset instead of the electric blue?!


    I had to get some color in there somewhere! In person, it's actually fairly subtle. The flash of the camera really made it shine!


----------



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

tube_ee said:


> I think it works well with the blue stickers on the Rolfs. I'm a vintage bike fan, but this CF Vunder-bike looks *****in'
> 
> --Shannon


  I'm partial to lugged steel myself. I think that's why I went with lugged carbon instead of something like a Trek/Aegis/Kestrel. Call it a modern-traditional frame.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

*Wow*

That's the best bike in the world built by the greatest carbon fiber craftsman in the world. The only downside is that every other bike out there will do nothing for you. It's like owning a Ferrari. Once you have one, other cars are just too tame to make you feel much for them. Congratulations.


----------

